# Hi from Serbia...



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! I think you'll really like this Forum  Your english is also very good


----------



## darijans (Mar 5, 2007)

hey,thanx...i hope that i will like this forum....it is not that i expected-it's even better!!!  

P.S.i hope that you still understand me.... :wink:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi!! :lol: And welcome! Your english is very good. :wink:


----------

